# Air Impact Wrenches



## powerking (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok...SO im setting out buy a new impact wrench.......What do you guys have? I dont have a lot of money to spend on it, so im just seeing what you guys might suggest. I have a older craftsman, but i cant find ANY info on what the torque is?? Its only a few years old. Also, Does the coupler size make that much of a difference? EverythingI have here at the house uses a 1/4" coupler. Everything at the shop uses 3/8" couplers and seems to have more power??
:msp_confused:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 23, 2013)

I've never bought one the one i have is an Atlas Copco (my dad retired from there) it was about $600 but my dad got free as it was a demo and the coupler is 3/8. Im not sure what the torque is but it will break a lug nut right off no problem.


----------



## DSS (Apr 23, 2013)

3/8 is much better yes. If you want a lot of power Ingersol Rand TI max is about the best. I have a snap on and its good but there are stronger guns out there.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 23, 2013)

Another vote for IR Titanium. Got one of those, an IR 231, and a couple others, and the IR-TI outpowers the others by a pretty substantial margin, and it weighs less.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 23, 2013)

computeruser said:


> Another vote for IR Titanium. Got one of those, an IR 231, and a couple others, and the IR-TI outpowers the others by a pretty substantial margin, and it weighs less.



What he said, IR 231 best bang for you buck. I have one of them.
I also have IR231 TQ MAX, yard sale special, to die for!!
But could not afford to buy it new.

BBB


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not impressed with most things at Harbor Freight, but their Central Pneumatic Earthquake professional air impact wrench is a good value. It gets good reviews on at garage sites. 

1/2 in. Professional Air Impact Wrench

There's often a coupon for it in the Sunday paper or in their online advertisement. I got mine 2 years ago for $74.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 24, 2013)

A couple of years ago I abandoned my IR 2135ti for an Air Cat 1200K. I couldn't be happier with the Air Cat, very nice design, quiet, and about 25% more powerful than anything else in 1/2" square. I use 1/4" couplers and may be leaving some torque on the table, but it works fine for me. However, my go to gun is the IR 2115ti in 3/8 square. It is about 300 ft/lb and will do 90% of my work. If I could have only one it would be the Air Cat 1200K. It has more torque, on a 1/4" air coupler, than I can put out with a 30" breaker bar. On a 3/8" air coupler it might just blow my mind!


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VFpzsoC3xw4]http://youtu.be/VFpzsoC3xw4[/video]


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been using an EarthQuake 1/2" impact from Harbor freight for quite a while. It is the earlier version and suffers much abuse. It has worked flawlessly and held up better than any other brand of 1/2" impact that I have bought/used for less than $300.00. I paid around $100.00 for it at the time, the EarthQuake replaced yet another very disappointing IR 1/2" and has been a very good tool. I would purchase another one if the specs/price were similar.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Apr 25, 2013)

i have an older craftsman 1/2 impact model 872-188992. never had any problems but it was rated for 500 max torque and something like 95-325 working torque. I picked up the HF 1/2 earthquake for the times i needed more power. It is rated at 700 max torque and def has way more power than the craftsman. look for a 20% coupon and you could pick one up for around 70 bucks. In my eyes, nothing comes close to its performance for the price.


----------



## dozerdan (Apr 25, 2013)

computeruser said:


> Another vote for IR Titanium. Got one of those, an IR 231, and a couple others, and the IR-TI outpowers the others by a pretty substantial margin, and it weighs less.



I have one of the IR 231's that is over 25 years old and it still works fine. My brother bought a new 231 and its not close to the power of my old one. I may have something to do with it being built in China. I will not buy another one because they are built in that country.

Later
Dan


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 25, 2013)

Since nobody else will... Let me point out that an IR 231 is not titanium. The 2135ti or 2135timax are.


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have my old Mac 25th anniversary gun and a Kobalt gun, I use the Kobalt mostly and break out the Mac gun for rusty nasty stuff.


----------



## ford tech (Apr 26, 2013)

Cp impacts are good for every day use - use a ir 231 for any thing the cp will not handle


----------



## stltreedr (Apr 26, 2013)

I had an old craftsman like the one you have and it was a huge piece of ####... Went to home depot and bought a Husky, I think it was a little over $100. It has not failed to break anything loose yet. I've used it several times on the bed knife of my chipper- inch and a 16th heads on the bolts and It works great. 

I maybe use it once a month for a project or two, so the longevity may be in question. If you are really serious look into the snap on's matco's...you know, professional crap.


----------

